# Meklē produktu? >  Iesakriet analogus krievu daļām!

## Gatex

Sveiki  :: 

Es te jauniņais – un lodāmurs nav turēts rokās kopš padomju laikiem, bet tagad radusies nepieciešamība uzbūvēt vienu nelielu devaisu, shēmu atradu, bet no mūsdienu detaļām lielas sapratnes nav, shēmā visas krievu   :: 
Kāds nevarētu palīdzēt – nepieciešami pie mums nopērkami analogi prieš daļām no sekojošās shēmas ...

----------


## next

Kas tas ir un ko vinjsh dara?
Sheema taada ljoti samociita, varbuut ka to pashu no 555 taimera var iztaisiit.

----------


## mehanikis

rezistori tie paši veikalos, kondensatori arī, diodes kādas vēlies tik pretestība būs jāpierēķina iespējams
К561ТМ2- CD4013A
VD1-varētu būt 1N4007, domāju var arī vājāku
КТ315 - BC547(es parasti šo pielietoju kā aizvietotāju)
КТ815 - BD135 apmēram, bet te daudz ko var piemeklēt parēķinot cik viss ēdīs un tik skaties sarakstu kas ir noliktavā  ::

----------


## Jon

Gaismas diodes vari izvēlēties, kādas tev patīk. Pārējais ir "Latgalītē" un nemaksā tikpat kā neko. Der praktiski jebkuri n-p-n tranzistori - mazas jaudas 315 vietā un vidējas (līdz 1 A) 815 vietā. Es tev to visu uzdāvinātu, tik laika tēriņš sameklēšanai, iebēršanai kulītē un atdošanai lielāks par šo mantiņu vērtību.

----------


## Gatex

Paldies par atbildēm  :: 
Tas ir stroboskops - auto aizdedzes reguleeshanai!
Uz latgalīti man nekādi nesanāk aizbraukt, tādēļ ari meklēju internetā pasūtāmas lietas  ::

----------


## Delfins

tīri interesanti, kā jams strādā. skaidrs, ka abas puses ir `ģeneratori`.. tas tipa emitācija kad ieslēdzam dzinēju un LED-i mirgo "līdzi palaidējam" imitējot palaišanu !?  ::   [10101010_00000000_10101010_ .... !??]
+1 par 555

PS: es ieliktu arī stabilizatoru, nav saprotams ari kapec 3 tranzistori... pietiktu jau ar vienu. LEDs jau nepatērē baigi daudz. Turklāt nafig N-tie LED-i ? mh... var jau iztikt ar vienu high-brightness.. ja nu vajag spožumu.

----------


## Gatex

Shēma no šejienes : http://cxem.net/avto/electronics/4-76.php
Vairāki ledi tieši priekš gaišuma, iespējams tad nebija pieejami īpaši spožie ...

Manas zināsanas par elektroniku aprobežojas pie spējas saprast shēmu un attiecīgi visu salodēt - varbūt kāds gudrāks var ieteikt vēl vienkāršāku risinājumu ?  ::

----------


## Jon

Tagad priekš strobja tev pietiek ar vienu vienīgu baltu LED ar vairāk kandelām. Tik tiešām var izmantot ķīniešu LED lukturīti par pāris latiem.

----------


## next

> Shēma no šejienes : http://cxem.net/avto/electronics/4-76.php


 Palasiijos tur.
Ja samekleetu LEDus kas vareetu dot pietiekami gaismas (un cik vinju iisti vajag?) bez taas paarslodzes kas tur uztaisiita, tad arii sheemu vareetu vienkaarshot (liidz vienam 555 un vienam tranim).

PS. Tas ka sheemaa izmantotie LEDi speej straadaat ar daudzkaart paarsniegtu impulsa straavu nedod nekaadas garantijas ka taa var dariit arii ar citiem.

----------


## M_J

Interesanti, vai ar gaismas diodēm varēs dabūt pietiekoši jaudīgu un īsu gaismas impulsu, lai pie teiksim 4000 motora apgriezieniem dabūtu neizplūdušu bildi. Neesmu gan īpaši meklējis, bet kaut kā neesmu manījis aizdedzes regulēšanai domātu stroboskopu, kas būvēts uz gaismas diodēm.

----------


## next

Vakara kreslaa vai garaazhaa pie nodzeestas gaismas varees diezgan viegli.
Visur citur gruuti buus.
IMHO
PS. Tas domaats taa ka samekleejam labaakos LED kas shodien pieejami un izmantojam tehnisko pielaizhu robezhaas.

----------


## Gatex

Nu baigo gaismu jau nevajag - galvenais ,lai var saskatīt, kaut vai tumsā - man tak savai lietošanai  :: 
Un motoram aizdedzi tukšgaitā regulē - 600-1000 apg/min  ::

----------


## M_J

Man tāds, ar kuru nevar aizdedzi apskatīties arī lielākos apgriezienos nederētu, bet pati ideja par gaismas diožu izmantošanu liekas vilinoša.

----------


## next

Tur tai aprakstaa robezha frekvencei ir ap 50Hz.
Tas ir 6000 rpm.

----------


## mehanikis

a kādam autiņam? ja tādam pavecākam ar regulējamo begunku derēs, jaunākam nekas neregulējas-visu dara elektronika-redzēsi tikai to ka katru reizi savā vietā, protams labāk strobu, kaut no veca fotoaparāta, piemeistarot nebūš grūti un nodzišanas laiks itkā ir zemāks nekā diodei ja nemaldos-palabojiet ja kas

----------


## M_J

No apraksta sapratu, ka ierīces impulsa garums ir 0.5-0.8 milisekundes. Ņemsim īsāko impulsa garumu - 0.5 milisekundes. Pie 4000 apgriezieniem minūtē viens apgrieziens ilgst 15 milisekundes. Iznāk, ka 0.5 milisekužu laikā, motors pagriežas par 12 grādiem. Tātad aizzīmi uz spararata šajā gadījumā redzēsim izsmērētu pa 12 grādiem. Pie 1000 apgriezieniem minūtē, kas ir nedaudz vairāk par tukšgaitas apgriezieniem, aizzīme būs izsmērēta par 3 grādiem. Tas ir daudz. Arī tāpēc, ka šādu izsmērētu aizzīmi būs grūti ieraudzīt. Ja runā par jaunajām mašīnām, kurām aizdedzi var neskatīties, jo visu regulē elektronika - piekrītu daļēji. Ir reizes, kad ar stroboskopu var izķert situācijas, kur elektronika netiek ar savu darbu galā.

----------


## mehanikis

stroboskopi cik zinu iziet no servisu aprīkojuma, uzķersi gan varbūt kko, bet ko tālāk-samainīsi skrūvītes aizdedzes spolei  ::  pareizi diagnosticējot tā pat viss izlīdīs, un daudzām mašīnām tie caurumi tiek vērti ciet ja nemaldos, strādājošai masīnai ar elektroniku atzīme peldēja-un neko pateikt nevarēja, jo kompis regulē aizdedzi pie mazākās svārstības, bet tas atkal katrai mašīnai savs

----------


## M_J

Ja pieņemam BOSCH apmācību sistēmas piedāvāto diagnostikas līmeni, tad, lieks ir ne tikai stroboskops. Tad arī elektronikas zināšanas ir praktiski nevajadzīgas, jo iespēja saremontēt bojātu vadības bloku netiek izskatīta. Nerunājot nemaz par programmas nomaiņu vadības blokā, vai programmējama vadības bloka uzstādīšanu. Bet, šķiet, mēs novirzāmies no tēmas.

----------


## Gatex

Vispār ar autiņiem dažādiem sanāk krāmēties, tāpēc tāda lieta plauktā vienmēr var noderēt  :: 
Šinī gadijumā nepieciešams priekš sava mīļā Mitsubišhi Lancer - 95.g. 16v motoriņš cb4v! Japāņiem elektronikas tur vairāk kā vajag, bet ticiet neticiet aizdedze regulējas manuāli  ::

----------


## mehanikis

ja sanāk biežāk krāmēties iesaku kaut lietotu padomju iepirkt ar īsto strobu, jaunie baigi dārg, nu micukiem elektronika ir interesanta  ::  bieži čakarējas, opeļiem pat no 90 gada ir elektroniskā regulācija dažam labam motoram  ::

----------


## mm

> micukiem elektronika ir interesanta  bieži čakarējas


 No savas pieredzes tieši ar trīs dimantiem - kamēr viss darbojas, ir labi. Ja vadības bloks sāk jocīgi uzvesties, tad problēmu diapazons ir visnotaļ plašs - sākot no iztecējušiem un kapacitāti zaudējušiem kondensatoriem līdz pat elektromehānisko mezglu dabīgajam izdilumam/nolietojumam. Visu cieņu tiem, kas ir spējuši praktiski atrisināt šāda veida problēmas. Manā gadījumā tika pieņemts lēmums pāriet uz nedaudz jaunākas tehnikas ekspluatāciju.

----------


## mehanikis

:: fftopic:
 drauga GDI galantam neviena diagnostika nevarēja pateikt kapēc vienu jauku brīdi sākās nenormāls patēriņš-jeb ja pedāli iespiedi grīdā līdz atdurei ACU PRIEKŠĀ un diezgan strauji krīt degv patēriņš, visas diagnostikas OK tukšgaitā nerij kā tiko brauc pa ceļu patēriņš kā tankam un paslikti velk

----------


## Gatex

Nu man ir tā – braucu ar gāzi – iekārta pavisam vienkārša un ar bendzīna degvielas padeves elektroniku nekomunicē   vispār! Turklāt uz bendzīnu man viņš nemaz īsti neiet, jo beigtas divas forsunkas, bet tās mainīt/tīrīt ir dārgs prieks, it sevišķi ņemot vērā ka netiek lietotas ikdienā! Tagad uztaisīju motoram kapitalku un nevaru noregulēt gāzes iekārtu jo nevaru noregulēt aizdedzi ...  ::

----------


## mehanikis

ja tev baigi vecs auto tad jā, jaunākam ir zondes simulators jāliek, kā tu TA iziesi bez benzīna

----------


## Gatex

> ja tev baigi vecs auto tad jā, jaunākam ir zondes simulators jāliek, kā tu TA iziesi bez benzīna


 Auto 95.g. - gāzes iekārta vienkārša. Ja auto darbojas uz gāzi tad apskatē skatās TIKAI gāzi  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Pamatā shēmas ideja laba, tādu taisīju, galā liku vienu IRLR2908 (TO252 korpusā) tas aizvieto visus tos tranzistorus. 
Darbojoties ar reālu motoru esmu izšāvis mikroshēmu divas reizes. Varbūt citu ražotāju shēmas labāk aizsargātas. Ir ideja ieejā likt optronu atsaisti. Tas augstspriegums ir viltīgs, varbūt kaut kā nepareizi lietoju. Jāpiedomā pie mikroshēmas aizsardzības. 
Tai gaismas diodei (es izmantoju 1 gab. 1W no lukturīša ar visu reflektoru) diezgan daudz jādod virsū, ar 5V shēmas barošanai vajadzētu pietikt. Ar standarta, 4,5V barošanu īsti nepietiek. Tas IRLR2908 strādā teicami, man patīk.
Impulsu vajag maksimāli īsu, tā kā man vajag mērīt arī līdz 10000 apgr.min.  Jā, ēnai lietojot ir jābūt, bet es arī gaismā nelietoju.
Var mēģināt kādu no 3W lampām, ieteikt ko precīzi nevaru, bet strāviņu (impulsā) tad vajag pieklājīgu.

----------


## M_J

10000 apgriezieni minūtē - tas varētu būt moča motors, vai stipri satjūnēts mašīnas motors? Gaija_5D - kādu impulsa garumu izmanto? Vai pie lieliem apgriezieniem aizzīme nesāk izsmērēties?

----------


## Gaija_5D

Nu par to impulsa garumu, piedodiet, bet nemēriju, bet kā shemā impulsa garums kādas 10 mazāk būs. Jā aizzīmes smērējās gan, bet cenšos iečekot šākuma punktu. Tas pārāk labi nav tā gaisma pamaza sanāk. Vispār ar tām gaismas diodēm nu vareja būt gaišāks. Es izmantoju uz stendiņa magneto shēmu izmēģināšanai un pārbaudei, kur griež elektromotors magnētu.

----------


## Gatex

Sveiki visiem vēlreiz  :: 

Tātad stroboskops uz ašu roku salodēts, bet jautājums sekojošs 
Pašam pēc detaļām aizbraukt nesanāca – aizssūtīju brāli, tas man atveda šīs diodes http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=13647
3.gab. Kā ieteiksiet viņas saslēgt un kādus rezistorus izmantot, lai panāktu pēc iespējas labāku spožumu?

----------


## next

Ko tad te rekomendeesi, ja razhotaajs nosaka max impulsa straavu tad taadu arii jaataisa.
Lielus voltus jau vinjaam nevajag, sleedz visas 3 virknee.

----------


## Obsis

Vienkāršākais risinājums ir lietot 561TM un kt315 un kt815 un ALS307 utt utt 
Vnk aizej uz Latgalīti un visu ko vajag nopērc, ja nav pašam kastes kur pagrābties.

----------

